# Tank Kit and Heater Recommendation? Is Aquatic Edge Aquarium Tank Kit 5 Gal good?



## alphabetta4kaden (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting a 5 gallon tank/kit for my betta Alpha. He's in a 1.5 gallon now but from what I'm reading here, I'm thinking of upgrading for his sake and mine (less maintenance). Has anyone heard or used this model - aquatic edge 5 gallon kit? It's gotten good reviews and is a good price but still a little skeptical  Not sure if the filter is any good. If the filter doesn't work, any recommendations for a good filter for a 5 gallon for a betta? Also considering the Eclipse by Marineland. 

http://www.petsupplies.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/

Anyone heard of or used a Marina 25W preset submersible heater? It's also a good price so skeptical again  Are pre-sets better than adjustable? Are submersibles better than glass? 

Any recommendations on tanks, filters and heaters are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have the two gallon version, but I havent used it in forever and the cave is now a hiding spot for when I breed. 

It's worth it


----------



## alphabetta4kaden (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you use their filter? It's $33 with shipping but I can get the Marineland Eclipse for about $10-15 more and their filter seems better. So if I have to get a separate filter for this, then I might just go ahead and get the Eclipse.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

There is a 5 gallon glass tank kit at walmart that works great for me so far, including the filter and hood with light. It only costs 29.99 at the store, might be 30-31 including tax. The brand is Aqua Culture. 
I did have to return mine for another one, but that was only because it was shipped properly to the store and there was a large crack in the glass. 
The one I have now is just fine though!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I prefer something wider then taller, for a betta tank, for any fish as a matter of fact. 
I have this one from wall-mart:
http://www.specialpetsstore.com/en/aquabrite-5-p-605.html

I love it.

And as for heaters, all the Hydor Theo line is great, I have two and they rock!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe the Hawkeye 5. Sorry I don't know how to post a link.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I own that tank & use it - there is nothing wrong with it. However, given the choice I prefer the Hawkeye 5 gal. tank - just more stylish, IMO. 

I prefer the submersible, adjustable heaters. A couple beans more, but well worth it, IMO. 

I recently purchased two 25 watt Jebo heaters from a vendor on Ebay & have been VERY happy with them - and the price was sure right!!! Also, the shipping was FAST! In case you are interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JEBO-Aquari...main_0&var=&hash=item8bb3051d6a#ht_2962wt_989


----------



## alphabetta4kaden (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts! I'm going to go check out the tanks at Walmart. Not sure why I didn't even think about going there. I'll still think about the Aquatic Edge and Eclipse.

Thanks for the info on the heater on ebay. Seems like a good deal. Will probably get it once the 5 gallon tank. Would that heater work in a small tank, like a 1.5 gallon? If I have to wait on the 5 gallon tank, then maybe I'll get the heater now to warm up my little guy


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmmm - I'm not sure how a 25 watt heater would work in a 1 1/2 gal. tank. Plus I don't know if there is even room in the 1 1/2 gal. tank for the heater!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

a 25 watt heater would most likely overheat a 1 gal tank. The general rule about heaters is 5 watts per gallon.


----------



## alphabetta4kaden (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! That's good to know. I'm also looking at the Marineland Eclipse 3 or 5 gallon - leaning toward the 3 for counter space reasons. Anyone have good experience with these?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup - I have 2 of the 3 gal. Eclipse tanks and am very happy with them. 

To be honest, though, IF you can manage the space for a 5 gal. that is really the way to go, IMO/E.


----------



## alphabetta4kaden (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I might get a used 3 gallon at a good price. Not sure yet though. Is the 5 gallon footprint much larger? If not, I'll strongly consider it, especially if I buy new. If I buy new, the 5 gallon is actually cheaper than the 3 gallon on Amazon. Go figure. Do you have the hex or the corner 5 gallon? It seems like the hex has a better feeding door but I'm not sure if it's good for a betta to have so many angles and reflections. Is that a bad thing?

BTW, my husband found our betta upside down resting near the top. This seems very odd and I've never heard of that. He appears fine otherwise and eats with much gusto. So not sure if that's some circus trick? Or if my hubby made a mistake? Anyone else see this? I did a 100% WC today and added the hydor mini heater, which quickly heated it to 79-82 so I unplugged it. I'll definitely be getting a better heater when I get the new tank but this one was only $6.50. I'll just have to keep an eye on it.


----------

